

A 3-Instruction Forth for Embedded Systems Work (1991) - ColinWright
http://pygmy.utoh.org/3ins4th.html#

======
jes5199
This isn't quite a programming language - it "lacks a data stack" - which is
to say, it can't even pass parameters. This makes its relationship to Forth -
the quintessentially stack based language - rather tenuous.

It's really more of a DSL to remote control an embedded processor from a
bigger processor running actual programs.

------
cthulhuology
This approach works really well with any number of tethered device scenario.
You can use the same basic approach to debug distributed Erlang program, work
with tethered mobile devices, or even work on many core machines. If you are
trying to explore the behavior of a system interactively, you really need
peek, poke, and run.

